# How to get over insecurities?



## THANKGOODNESSIMFABULOUS (Aug 19, 2013)

I dont know what to do. 

Everyday my mood changes for no reason at all, and I just want to cry sometimes. I know that the emotional damage that my ex caused is a big part of the problem. But I dont have the money to see a therapist, but need help. 

I try not to be a negative person, and always think positive. But sometimes I can not help it. I am in a relationship with the most loving person now. And I am so scared to be hurt again that my mood swings changes everything. I keep thinking that every cruel thing my ex said to me, including no one will ever love me, Im fat and will never be anything. I dont know how to stop this. 

Does anyone have any techniques that worked for them? Please help.


----------



## jane1213 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, take it one step at a time . Stop all criticisms .shut off that voice inside of you that keeps telling you that you are not worthy . Try support groups as I think you might be struggling with depression as well . Every time a negative thoughts comes to your mind use a positive affirmations e.g it isn't a fact . It is my ex opinion and only that . I am loved and lovable .


----------

